# Loud Stereo Dude at Buckeye - Ridiculous



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Was anyone out Saturday night a Buckeye and see/hear the guy cruising in a yellow ski boat listening to Tom Petty "Last Dance for Mary Jane" over and over again? I heard this guy a mile away coming toward me and 2 miles going past. He had whole lake to pass me and passed within 30' of me stereo blasting and 10mph at least that was good. I mean it was loud, stereo probably cost more than my boat. Just thought is was a bit humorous, ridiculous, rude, a real head shaker.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

theres a word for ppl like that...i just won't say it on here.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

We laughed and called him the Kid Rock of Buckeye Lake. There's something to be proud of!


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I live several hundred yards from Alum.I refuse to put my boat on the lake between Memorial day and Labor day.4 th year now.Thank God I can fish a private lake 40 mins from my house.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

At least he has good taste in music.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

So, a question, does noise above the surface affect the fishing? You gotta figure all that bump carries into the water.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lynxis said:


> At least he has good taste in music.


yea, it could of been nickleback:S:S:S


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

i dunno fosr, but i dont listen to mine when i am fishing.
turn it on when cruising sometimes though


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

ezbite said:


> yea, it could of been nickleback:S:S:S


Nickleback is just like Creed, you can say you don't like it, but you can't turn it off when it comes on. You know I'm right. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

&[email protected]# bring metal back! Nickel back gag me with a wooden spoon


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

well belive this or not my son and I fish clear fork at night for white bass, one night we couldnt buy a bite my son got boared and turned on the stereo in the boat not loud but my stereo has a lot of base, not long after we got our first bass then 2 then 3 next thing you know they was going like crazy, I said joking that they must like the music my son looked at me and said lets see, he turned off the stereo within 20 min the bass turned off! we waited about 30 min and he turned it back on and 20 min later they was on fire agian! so was they attracted to the sound of the base, or was it just a fluke??? I cant answer for sure!


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

While cat-fishing I have noticed that I do better when listening to my stereo. I have also found out that the catfish at mogadore like pantera the best


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

I was cat fishing with m\a friend and four kids under the age of 7 at the state park off 79 and heard a group of people singing free falling from Tom Petty wonder if it was the same boat. I was on the bank


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I like to play it loud sometimes....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

youd hate me in my jeep then lol...i go with hip hop, metal, or country


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Eminem... " Till I collapse" gets the bass movin.....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Nickleback is just like Creed, you can say you don't like it, but you can't turn it off when it comes on. You know I'm right.


nicklesuck you mean... i change the station anytime they come on. i cant stand that band for some reason and i honestly have no idea why

but i do like some creed. bullits is a jam..


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

ezbite said:


> nicklesuck you mean... i change the station anytime they come on. i cant stand that band for some reason and i honestly have no idea why
> ..


Their singer...he just sounds so whiney ..lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Classic rock makes the perch jump into the boat on Lake Erie..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Nickleback is a prime example of everything that is wrong in todays popular music industry.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

eatinbass said:


> Eminem... " Till I collapse" gets the bass movin.....
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


that gets the bass movin and pumps me up! that song is dope! and nickelback is the worst band in the world


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

ezbite said:


> nicklesuck you mean... i change the station anytime they come on. i cant stand that band for some reason and i honestly have no idea why
> 
> but i do like some creed. bullits is a jam..


Saw a couple guys rockin some major nickelback-esqe dousche 
rock up on Erie earlier this year. Real loud stereo in the boat, with a guy wake boarding about 5' off the stern. His buddy was filming it - which I'm sure looked much more intense on tape than what I was witnessing first hand... Looked like if the boat slowed too abruptly, the wakeboarder would be diced by the prop. I would have been playing Mastodon....  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, bullets is my favorite creed song. But, niclkeback is still makin money. Maybe they're just not popular with the fishing crowd! Lol!!!


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

ccart58 said:


> well belive this or not my son and I fish clear fork at night for white bass, one night we couldnt buy a bite my son got boared and turned on the stereo in the boat not loud but my stereo has a lot of base, not long after we got our first bass then 2 then 3 next thing you know they was going like crazy, I said joking that they must like the music my son looked at me and said lets see, he turned off the stereo within 20 min the bass turned off! we waited about 30 min and he turned it back on and 20 min later they was on fire agian! so was they attracted to the sound of the base, or was it just a fluke??? I cant answer for sure!


Sounds like you have your own version of a HydroWave....


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nickelback must being doing something right cause they seem to sell alot of albums and tour alot. Seems alot of folks actually do like them. Not saying I love their music but seems to me quite a few people actually like them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

FOSR said:


> So, a question, does noise above the surface affect the fishing? You gotta figure all that bump carries into the water.


After seeing Larry dahlberg listen under the water, to different noises and hearing lures and boats, I feel fish would be less bothered by a constant noise and more reactive to a sudden noise. Think about how much noise pollution there is on buckeye all the time. On the other hand nickelback may be the band to override my theory.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

It's Buckeye Lake..... I am surprised to hear he wasn't driving around naked listening to Neil Diamond!!


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I love the conversation this generated. I listen to Coast to Coast when overnight fishing. Freak myself out when they start talking spooky shadow people stuff and UFOs.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nickleback haha! We had a similar situation on salt fork this year. Wakeboarders blaring kid rock (which I like) but I felt bad for the parents around us who had to ear muff their kids every 30 secs. Dbags are everywhere.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol this is funny. but i know on erie when the perchin is slow we start the engine and that picks the bite up. theyre curious and come to see whats going on and see 8 emeralds just hangin out there and wham bam fish on


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

PARK92, We've been teased for doing that but 4 limits are 4 limits.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Jayhat said:


> I love the conversation this generated. I listen to Coast to Coast when overnight fishing. Freak myself out when they start talking spooky shadow people stuff and UFOs.


Gotta love coast to coast!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Coast to Coast can be awesome. Loved Art Bell and the Shadow People. Favorite night or mornimngs were when he would give out three telephone numbers. First number was the regular line,second was for first time callers and the thrid was for time-travelers only.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's what they should have been blasting: Send the kids outside and put "I'm on a boat" into youtube. Most results are NSFW, including the Navy version.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Id rather listen to New Breeds thrash punk which i hate over Eminem and rap is MY favorite music. He's the worst ever imho.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hahhahaaaa you know you love it kerry!
i dont do music when i am fishing b-c there are plenty of distractions as it is.

i want to be alert when a donkey rears it's head not humming along to some air supply


----------

